# This worked out great for one of my two-girl pairs...



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

This double dog bowl worked out great for this two-girl pair...










I got it cuz I thought it would be a useful item for nesting birds in case they felt like making a 2nd nest before the first youngsters were gone..that idea never caught on, but this pair of ladies has found it works perfectly for them. Now they can each sit the proper # of eggs and no one has to quarrel over who gets to sit on them overnight; and they don't have to dog-pile!

I need to snag a pic of them both there at the same time. There, I got one. The dark one's Tina. The white one's "16" I hereby earn the title "worst at naming pets"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great picture. Yea, that would be neat to see them both sitting side by side.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a great idea!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Dog bowls make exerllent nest bowls - they are easy to clean. You may also want to add few layers of newspaper on the floor of the nest so that all you have to do is replace the newspapers if it becomes too dirty.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute!! I'll have to get some of those, I saw them at the dollar store the other day and was wondering what I could use them for.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It's pretty coveted real estate here; there was a bit of competition for it. The two who moved in are "senior" members of the flock and rather good sized homers...so they won. This one has that odd moat around the bowls...the sticker on it said it was to keep ants out of your pet's food by filling it with sugar water (???). Obviously I don't use it like that but it has turned out to be a pretty effective poop catcher!

they are both on their respective sides right now so I should be able to get a better pic...[sneaking off with camera]


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is one cute picture. Glad you explained about the "moat" - I couldn't figure out what it was. That is a good idea too - the bowls look really sturdy and roomy. Can't wait to see a picture of the two of them in their nests.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

There I snagged one! I put it up above with the first. Tina is one of those "deer in the headlights" pidgies, poor girl. So shy, always nervous. As you can tell her friend is much calmer!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Just beautiful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, THAT'S what I call COZY!!!

Great pics!! 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures and a very cool duplex nest bowl!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a great idea. 16 looks utterly blissful sitting there on her nest.

Margaret


----------

